# Catless dp and mid-pipe in the works?



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Does anybody know if zzp or other any other companies are working on a catless downpipe and mid-pipe for the second gen?


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

not sure about zzp but MBRP is working on a exhaust that deletes the second unmonitored cat and resonator


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

cedingtopn said:


> not sure about zzp but MBRP is working on a exhaust that deletes the second unmonitored cat and resonator


I like how quiet the stock exhaust is but some turbo noise and more power would be nice with tuning.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I know that BNR is working on a downpipe and intake.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Hopefully it's not loud without both cats whilst keeping the stock resonator and muffler.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll let you know as soon as I have it.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I gutted the cats and the exhaust volume is not even noticeable with the stock resonator and muffler. I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What a crazy country, legal to manufacture and sell cat bypass kits, but if you are caught installing one, $40,000.00 fine by the EPA.

Still okay to drive a 57 Chevy without a cat, it came from the factory without one.

Could also install a bypass it in pre OBD I vehicles, because this is the only way you could properly tune them, but when done, that cat had to go back on.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

5banger said:


> I gutted the cats and the exhaust volume is not even noticeable with the stock resonator and muffler. I'm very pleased with the results.


I might have missed it, but whats the point if you are not trying to change the exhaust note aside from adding more pollution?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I might have missed it, but whats the point if you are not trying to change the exhaust note aside from adding more pollution?


Spool faster.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Spool faster.


Oh.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Oh.


Less exhaust restriction on a turbocharged engine will decrease spool time and allow full boost at lower RPMs.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Also less back pressure let's the compressor be more efficient and lowers iat's which in tern means you can increase ignition timing (torque) and lean out the air fuel ratio. Gains all around.


----------

